# Thread about EMCO Lathe Bed Alignment



## Richard King 2 (Nov 18, 2022)

I posted this in the Emco Forum.  In case you missed it.  It's about a lathe that needs rebuilding, but I got it working for the owner so he could use it to make his parts. 









						EMCO Maxicut Lathe Alignment
					

Last month I was asked by Tony Baker a Knife maker in Cleremore, Oklahoma to help him to get his machine to cut with-out a taper.  I have been down working in Nowata OK for the last 2 weeks.  Last Sunday I drove over to Tony's shop and fixed his machine.  Along story short he had to remove the...




					www.hobby-machinist.com


----------

